
A Material Design Android App Template - andreas-schrade
https://github.com/andreasschrade/android-design-template
======
andreas-schrade
I am the author of the project and I am very interested in your feedback.
Right now, the template is very small. Within the next few weeks, I have
planned to implement much more features which are often used in Android apps.
Also, I want to make the template modular to easily get rid of unnecessary
stuff. What do you think about?

